# Dubstep



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

Just wondering if anyody else out there is into dubstep? What tracks are your particularly liking at the moment?

I imagine there will be a fair few of you who haven't heard any dubstep so i'd be interested to hear your thoughts on it as well.

Heres my favourite track at the moment:






Josh


----------



## arcdef (Apr 17, 2008)

I love the stuff, never know where to look for it properly though, always just listen to podcasts but never know who it is! Where do you find yours?


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

its all about podcasts try the Mary Anne Hobbs podcasts on radio 1 those come with tracklistings. Also have a look at www.rinse.fm and check out the plastician, youngsta and n-type podcasts, the youngsta podcasts especially. Then just have a look around on youtube for some artists. You can buy from site such at www.beatport.com or just look on torrents but of course you shouldn't download illegally...

Josh


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Going thru a bit of a dubstep phase at the moment. Get quite alot of mine from good ol iTunes. Trolly snatches, caspa, AC Slater, Emlkay (think that's how you spell it) are all making some fantastic stuff IMO. I'll try sticking some more up later :thumb:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

there was quite a long thread on this a while back :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=128755&highlight=dubstep


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Never heard it before. Bit average IMO, but hey if we all liked the same stuff the world would be a boring place!


----------

